# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Καμμένο αερόθερμο... Τώρα?

## driverbulba

Καλησπέρα..

Το χειμώνα είχε καεί το αεροθερμο μου, μετά από έναν μήνα χρήσης, και τώρα θυμήθηκα να το φτιάξω!

Αρκεί να κολλήσω τα κομμένα συρματα από το τυλιγμένο που ζεσταίνεται?? Ή θα κάνω χειρότερη ζημιά??

Φωτογραφίες:

IMGP7901.jpgIMGP7902.jpgIMGP7903.jpgIMGP7904.jpgIMGP7905.jpg


Στην 5η φωτογραφία δείχνω με το δάχτυλο πού είναι κομμένο το σύρμα..

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπέρα..
> 
> Το χειμώνα είχε καεί το αεροθερμο μου, μετά από έναν μήνα χρήσης, και τώρα θυμήθηκα να το φτιάξω!
> 
> Αρκεί να κολλήσω τα κομμένα συρματα από το τυλιγμένο που ζεσταίνεται?? Ή θα κάνω χειρότερη ζημιά??
> 
> Φωτογραφίες:
> 
> IMGP7901.jpgIMGP7902.jpgIMGP7903.jpgIMGP7904.jpgIMGP7905.jpg
> ...


με καλαι παντως δεν κολαει,θα λιωσει.
με τη θα το κολησεις?

----------


## driverbulba

Με καλάι σκεφτόμουν, αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι θα λιώσει........

Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## bchris

Δοκιμασε να το "κολλησεις" μηχανικα.
Γεφυρωσε δηλαδη τις ακρες του κομμενου τυλιγματος με ενα κομματι χαλκο και μετα με μια δυνατη πενσα δωστου να καταλαβει.
Αλλη ιδεα ειναι να χρησιμοποιησεις μικρες κλεμμες (μονο το σιδερενιο κομματι φυσικα) για να κανεις τις ενωσεις.

Καλη τυχη και πες μας τελικα πως τα πηγες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην φωτογραφία φαίνονται κάποιες σπείρες να ακουμπάνε με τις δίπλα σπείρες (είναι κακό αυτό και υπερθερμαίνει την αντίσταση με περισσότερα αμπέρ) . όταν τελειώσεις με την ένωση ευθυγράμμισε όλες τις σπείρες έλεγξε τον ανεμιστήρα αν έχει στον άξονα του τίποτα σκουπίδια και εμποδίζει να γυρίζει με πλήρη ταχύτητα (αλλιώς ανάβει και πυρακτώνεται το σύρμα) . Κανονικά θα πρέπει όταν το δοκιμάσεις στην φουλ σκάλα η αντίσταση αυτή να μην κοκκινίζει πουθενά

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Δοκιμασε να το "κολλησεις" μηχανικα.


Σωστος ο Χρηστος!
Για να ενωσουμε μια αντισταση σε μεσαιο σημειο χρειαζεται μηχανικη συνδεση. Θα χρησιμοποιησεις ομως κοσακια-γεφυρες, αφου βεβαια αφαιρεσεις το πλαστικο περιβλημα. Ουσιαστικα προκειται για ενα κοσακι που ειναι σκετο σωληνακι. Πολυ φθηνο και σου προσφερει την συνδεση που χρειαζεσαι για να αντεξει η συνδεση το ρευμα της αντιστασης.

----------


## loukas-alani

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, να σας ρωτήσω γνωρίζεται μήπως τι υλικό είναι αυτό που συγκρατεί τις σπείρες της αντίστασης;

----------


## klik

μικα (ορυκτό είναι)
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μαρμαρυγίες

----------

loukas-alani (28-10-15)

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου μονο μηχανικα θα το συνδεσεις. προσεξε ομως. η συσκευη σου συνδεεται κατ ευθειαν στα 220 και οποιοδηποτε λαθος ειναι μοιραιο!!

----------


## turbobikekit

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Έχω αεροθερμο σχεδόν καινόυριο αλλά δεν είναι δικό μου, είναι της πεθεράς μου, οπότε καταλαβαίνετε!!! 
Είχα βάλει κοντά κάτι να στεγνωσει. 
Πήγε ο γιος μου κοντά και μετά από λίγο στμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Το άνοιξα αλλά δεν είδα κάτι περίεργο.
Εκτός από τις 3/4 ακροδέκτες που ήταν λίγο σκουριασμένοι.

IMG_20200322_194624.jpgIMG_20200322_194633.jpgIMG_20200322_194640.jpgIMG_20200322_194646.jpg

Τις καθάρισα με καθαριστικό επάφών που είχα πάρει για άλλη δουλειά αλλά δεν άλαξε κάτι 
ξερετε πως μπορώ να μετρήσω με πολύμετρο τις ασφάλειες ή τον διακόπτη;

----------


## chipakos-original

Αλλαξε την θερμική ασφάλεια.Φαίνεται στη δεύτερη και τέταρτη φωτογραφία δίπλα από τα μπλέ φισάκια. Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι αν δεν λειτουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας ,και ενεργοποιήσεις τη συσκευή η αντίσταση θέρμανσης  θα κοκκινίσει και μόλις ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία θα καεί πάλι η θερμική ασφάλεια.Αν ο ανεμιστήρας δεν λειτουργήσει πρέπει να δεις το θερμικό που έχει μέσα στο πηνίο του.

----------

